# Black iron pipe shop light



## jessf (Feb 25, 2018)

I needed a wall sconce for the shop and figured I could make one from some black iron pipe. Shopping list is as follows and is in Canadian pescos:
$1.68 1x Fitting Black Iron Plug 1/2 Inch
$4.68 1x Fitting Black Iron Floor Flange 1/2 Inch
$2.58 1x Black Steel Pipe Nipple 1/2 Inch x 5 Inch (adjust length to suite situation)
$2.98 1x Fitting Black Iron Reducing Tee 3/4 Inch x 1/2 Inch
$5.97 1x Rubber Pigtail Socket
$4.78 1x Guard Cage For Light Bulbs, White

total for the fixture is $22.67 + tax.

$8.08 1x 01321 60W Vintage Edison S60 Squirrel Cage Incandescent Filament Light Bulb, E26 Base

You'll also need some black spray paint meant for plastic and some polyurethane glue. The glue is meant to hold the rubber pig tail socket in place and the paint is of course for the light cage, which comes in white. I've wired this in parallel to the shop fan and will install a toggle switch so the light can be switch off separately.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2018)

The little things count!


----------



## jessf (Feb 25, 2018)

piece by piece.


----------



## gaijin (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice


----------



## GoodMagic (Jun 12, 2018)

That is really beautiful. Your ingenuity is inspiring. Thank you for posting.


----------

